# Milan - Dortmund: 18 luglio 2017 ore 13:20. Tv e streaming.



## admin (9 Luglio 2017)

Prima partita nell'Internationial Champions Cup 2017 per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Borussia Dortmund di Pierre Aubameyang.

Milan - Borussia Dortmund si disputerà martedì 18 luglio 2017 alle ore 13:20 italiane in Cina.

Dove vedere Milan - Borussia Dortmund in tv?

Diretta (e streaming) su Mediaset Premium alle ore 13:20. Differita alle ore 16 ed alle ore 21.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima partita nell'Internationial Champions Cup 2017 per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Borussia Dortmund di Pierre Aubameyang.
> 
> Milan - Borussia Dortmund si disputerà martedì 18 luglio 2017 alle ore 13:20 italiane in Cina.
> 
> ...



La partita di addio di abu?o sarà già a Milanello per quel giorno?


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima partita nell'Internationial Champions Cup 2017 per il nuovo Milan. *I rossoneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Borussia Dortmund di Pierre Aubameyang.*
> 
> Milan - Borussia Dortmund si disputerà martedì 18 luglio 2017 alle ore 13:20 italiane in Cina.
> 
> ...



Chissà, magari invece "I gialloneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Milan di Pierre Aubameyang"...


----------



## VonVittel (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima partita nell'Internationial Champions Cup 2017 per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Borussia Dortmund di Pierre Aubameyang.
> 
> Milan - Borussia Dortmund si disputerà martedì 18 luglio 2017 alle ore 13:20 italiane in Cina.
> 
> ...



Gol vittoria di Aubameyang


----------



## Compix83 (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima partita nell'Internationial Champions Cup 2017 per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Borussia Dortmund di Pierre Aubameyang.
> 
> Milan - Borussia Dortmund si disputerà martedì 18 luglio 2017 alle ore 13:20 italiane in Cina.
> 
> ...




Sono curioso di vedere Musacchio (se giocherà) contro Aubameyang e Dembelé. L'unica sua partita che ho visto è stata quella contro la Roma, quando si fece ridicolizzare da Dzeko. Non conoscendo il giocatore, spero sia stata solo una giornata storta.


----------



## Crox93 (9 Luglio 2017)

Per la prima volta (dopo anni) non arrivo a queste amichevoli pieno di vergogna


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Luglio 2017)

Dopo anni torno a vedere questi tornei estivi con interesse.. Speriamo siano una buona preparazione in vista del preliminare


----------



## Tobi (9 Luglio 2017)

voglio vedere soprattutto rodriguez e kessie


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Luglio 2017)

Io spero venga fatta una preparazione in maniera tale da non crollare stile sassuolo quest'anno


----------



## Pit96 (11 Luglio 2017)

Speriamo in una bella partita


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima partita nell'Internationial Champions Cup 2017 per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Borussia Dortmund di Pierre Aubameyang.
> 
> Milan - Borussia Dortmund si disputerà martedì 18 luglio 2017 alle ore 13:20 italiane in Cina.
> 
> ...




up


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Luglio 2017)

Presentiamo aubameyang.


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

gli va bene che non abbiamo tutti i titolari altrimenti li asfaltavamo. Stiamo tornando


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

Quale potrebbe essere la formazione?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quale potrebbe essere la formazione?



GD
Abate(poi Conti)-Paletta-Musacchio-Rodriguez
Kessie-Montolivo-Bonaventura
Borini-Bacca/Cutrone(poi Silva)-Calhanoglu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2017)

Asfaltiamoli


----------



## VonVittel (16 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quale potrebbe essere la formazione?



Donnarumma;
Abate, Musacchio, Paletta, Ricardo;
Kessie, Montolivo, Zanellato/Jack;
Borini, Calha;
Aubameyang


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quale potrebbe essere la formazione?



Neur
Bellerin Bonucci Ramos Alaba
Vidal Modric Fabregas
Messi
Lewa Ronaldo


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quale potrebbe essere la formazione?



Donnarumma
Abate Paletta Zapata Vangioni
Bertolacci Montolivo Sosa
Ocampos Bacca Bonaventura


----------



## Tobi (16 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Paletta Rodriguez
Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura
Borini Bacca Calhanoglu


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Neur
> Bellerin Bonucci Ramos Alaba
> Vidal Modric Fabregas
> Messi
> Lewa Ronaldo



Dai su, stiamo parlando del Milan, non della formazione che schiera l'altra squadra di Milano.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Dai su, stiamo parlando del Milan, non della formazione che schiera l'altra squadra di Milano.



Questa sarebbe un po scarsa per loro, non trovi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe un po scarsa per loro, non trovi?


Infatti è la panchina dell'Inter.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti è la panchina dell'Inter.



Giusto


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Io spero venga fatta una preparazione in maniera tale da non crollare stile sassuolo quest'anno



Ma veramente vogliamo paragonare il Milan di quest'anno (250 milioni sul mercato) col Sassuolo del posadore Squinzi? Ma per favore dai..


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta (dopo anni) non arrivo a queste amichevoli pieno di vergogna



Concordo, mi vergognavo da impazzire gli ultimi anni, quando andavamo in campo con gente da serie B..penso gli avversari provassero un misto di disagio e imbarazzo nei nostri confronti..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Luglio 2017)

Giocheremo comunque con una formazione abbastanza debole


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Giocheremo comunque con una formazione abbastanza debole



Vero ma giá la presenza di Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie e Calhanoglu
Oltre a, spero, Suso e Jack dovrebve quanto meno evitarci l'imbarcata.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Vero ma giá la presenza di Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie e Calhanoglu
> Oltre a, spero, Suso e Jack dovrebve quanto meno evitarci l'imbarcata.



Suso è a Milanello


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma, Musacchio, Paletta, Zapata; Abate, Kessié, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu, Rodriguez, Bacca, Borini.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo goal.com

[FONT=&quot]3-5-2 Donnarumma; Musacchio, Paletta, Zapata; Abate, Kessié, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu, Rodriguez; Bacca, Borini. All. Montella[/FONT]*


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo goal.com
> 
> [FONT="]3-5-2 Donnarumma; Musacchio, Paletta, Zapata; Abate, Kessié, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu, Rodriguez; Bacca, Borini. All. Montella[/FONT]*



Iniziano le prove di 3-5-2


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me domani ci ammazzano, loro sono abbastanza avanti con la preparazione e noi abbiamo Montolivo, Borini e Abate tra i titolari.
In quel caso, nessun allarmismo.


----------



## zlatan (17 Luglio 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Iniziano le prove di 3-5-2


E zapata? e Bacca? Poi nel secondo tempo entra Niang e completiamo la frittata...
Mamma mia che squadra aiuto....


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Luglio 2017)

Si sta provando in attesa di tutti i titolari.. Spero che alla fine sia un 3-4-2-1 con Calha e Jack dietro Bacca


----------



## Dapone (17 Luglio 2017)

ci piallano.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E zapata? e Bacca? Poi nel secondo tempo entra Niang e completiamo la frittata...
> Mamma mia che squadra aiuto....



Si prova con quello che c'è


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2017)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Premium

**Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Borini, Bacca, Bonaventura.*
*
Borussia Dortmund (4-3-3): Weidenfelder; Piszczek, Toprak, Bartra, Schmelzer; Rode, Sahin, Castro; Dembelé, Aubameyang, Schurrle*


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Ahi ahi.. speriamo bene.. Zapata contro Aubame, Dembelè e Schurrle... 

Montolivo e Borini 

Speriamo bene, un brutto risultato adesso non ci vuole proprio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Luglio 2017)

Beh con questa formazione qui è dura..


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Ma Weidenfeller da quanti anni è che gioca a Dortmund? E' impressionante...


----------



## ralf (17 Luglio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me domani ci ammazzano, loro sono abbastanza avanti con la preparazione e noi abbiamo Montolivo, Borini e Abate tra i titolari.
> In quel caso, nessun allarmismo.



Sono più avanti ma hanno cambiato allenatore, inoltre vengono da una sconfitta in amichevole contro una squadra di quinta divisione tedesca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ma Weidenfeller da quanti anni è che gioca a Dortmund? E' impressionante...


Si appresta a cominciare la sua sedicesima stagione con la maglia del Dortmund  ma ha perso la titolarità già da un un paio di anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Premium
> 
> *[FONT=&]*Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Borini, Bacca, Bonaventura.*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> Borussia Dortmund (4-3-3): Weidenfelder; Piszczek, Toprak, Bartra, Schmelzer; Rode, Sahin, Castro; Dembelé, Aubameyang, Schurrle*[/FONT]


Le uniche note veramente stonate sono Zapata e Bacca. Abate e Montolivo saranno ancora con noi l'anno prossimo, come alternative di Conti e Biglia.


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le uniche note veramente stonate sono Zapata e Bacca. Abate e Montolivo saranno ancora con noi l'anno prossimo, come alternative di Conti e Biglia.



IgnaIgnazio non si tocca!


----------



## mandraghe (18 Luglio 2017)

Probabilmente si perderà ed ovviamente i giornalai non si faranno sfuggire l'occasione di spalare melma sul Milan.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Premium
> 
> **Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Borini, Bacca, Bonaventura.*
> *
> Borussia Dortmund (4-3-3): Weidenfelder; Piszczek, Toprak, Bartra, Schmelzer; Rode, Sahin, Castro; Dembelé, Aubameyang, Schurrle*



Mancano 5 titolari praticamente... prepariamoci all'assalto dei servi


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2017)

Qualcuno la vedrà? ci può aggiornare ogni tanto durante la partita? 



...oppure se mi dite dove vederla senza avere premium ve ne sarei grato


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma ci credete che non ho ancora capito se si vedrà su canale 5 oppure solo su quello schifo di Premium ..


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ci credete che non ho ancora capito se si vedrà su canale 5 oppure solo su quello schifo di Premium ..



Nel primo post c'è scritto solo su premium


----------



## DrHouse (18 Luglio 2017)

credo si veda su premium sport...
spero di arrivare in tempo da lavoro...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima partita nell'Internationial Champions Cup 2017 per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Borussia Dortmund di Pierre Aubameyang.
> 
> Milan - Borussia Dortmund si disputerà martedì 18 luglio 2017 alle ore 13:20 italiane in Cina.
> 
> ...



scusate, la differita sempre su premium? in chiaro nulla?


----------



## Pit96 (18 Luglio 2017)

Per fortuna che ho premium

Ma Bonucci, Biglia e Silva non sono ancora arrivati in Cina?


----------



## Io non ho cugini (18 Luglio 2017)

Magari farà entrare qualche nuovo nome a partita in corso anche perché le squadre straniere schierano sempre i pezzi da 90


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> scusate, la differita sempre su premium? in chiaro nulla?



.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima partita nell'Internationial Champions Cup 2017 per il nuovo Milan. I rossoneri, in Cina, affronteranno il Borussia Dortmund di Pierre Aubameyang.
> 
> Milan - Borussia Dortmund si disputerà martedì 18 luglio 2017 alle ore 13:20 italiane in Cina.
> 
> ...



Ma che significa Diretta (e streaming)??? la fanno in chiaro su sportmediaset??


----------



## Activia01 (18 Luglio 2017)

Scusate ho dimenticato di ritagliare


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (18 Luglio 2017)

differita credo su milan tv alle 23.


----------



## Eziomare (18 Luglio 2017)

Niente facebook o youtube?
Chi non ha premium e' tagliato fuori?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna che ho premium
> 
> Ma Bonucci, Biglia e Silva non sono ancora arrivati in Cina?



Arrivano oggi, forse saranno li nel pomeriggio tardo.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Premium
> 
> *[FONT=&]*Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez; Kessie, Montolivo, Calhanoglu; Borini, Bacca, Bonaventura.*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> Borussia Dortmund (4-3-3): Weidenfelder; Piszczek, Toprak, Bartra, Schmelzer; Rode, Sahin, Castro; Dembelé, Aubameyang, Schurrle*[/FONT]



Mancano troppi titolari, soprattutto in attacco, e visto l'avversario temo sarà un test poco attendibile. Sconfitta molto molto probabile


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Non ho capito dove si vede... Soltanto su Premium ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo goal.com
> 
> [FONT="]3-5-2 Donnarumma; Musacchio, Paletta, Zapata; Abate, Kessié, Montolivo, Çalhanoglu, Rodriguez; Bacca, Borini. All. Montella[/FONT]*



Curioso di vedere chi giocherà invece di Montolivo: Sosa o nuovamente Mauri?


----------



## vanbasten (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Non ho capito dove si vede... Soltanto su Premium ?



Mi sa di si, toccherà cercare qualche stream clandestino


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Mi sa di si, toccherà cercare qualche stream clandestino



Forse l'ho trovato  grazie.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Forse l'ho trovato  grazie.



Interesserebbe anche a me xD


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Non ho capito dove si vede... Soltanto su Premium ?



Certo che un amichevole potrebbero farla vedere su youtube o altro dai, vista anche tutta l'attenzione mediatica che sta guadagnando il nuovo Milan


----------



## vanbasten (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Forse l'ho trovato  grazie.



r.directa?


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

*Ufficiali:

[FONT=&quot]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*



Le buschiamo, pesantemente


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*



Ma Musacchio?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma Musacchio?



Secondo tempo sicuramente entreranno Donnarumma, musacchio ecc...spero pure Silva


----------



## Roger84 (18 Luglio 2017)

Formazione per 8/11imi brutta...ma pazienza, sarà fortunatamente solo un'eccezione!
C'è qlcuno che può mettere un link o per lo meno dire dove si può vedere?


----------



## Mic (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma Musacchio?


Mancano tutti, non solo lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*



Attacco da mani nei capelli


----------



## Mic (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma Musacchio?





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo tempo sicuramente entreranno Donnarumma, musacchio ecc...spero pure Silva



Silva è partito ora da Malpensa, difficilmente ci sarà per il secondo tempo


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (18 Luglio 2017)

Dopo questa partita vedremo uscire tutte le vedovelle.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo tempo sicuramente entreranno Donnarumma, musacchio ecc...spero pure Silva



Silva e' impossibile, parte oggi per la Cina insieme a Bonucci e gli altri reduci dalla nazionale


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Luglio 2017)

Di questi nelle partite serie giocheranno 2 o 3


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Silva è partito ora da Malpensa, difficilmente ci sarà per il secondo tempo &#55357;&#56841;



Ah porca miseria...avevo capito fosse partito con la squadra!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Attacco da mani nei capelli



Solo l'attacco? ahah
Fa capire il livello da cui arrivavamo...mamma mia che scamorze di giocatori


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*



Non so quanto sia giusto presentarsi ad un'amichevole così importante schierando mazza squadra dei nostri 'esuberi' in vendita.
Condivido la scelta di far giocare Sturaro al posto di Antonio perchè, dato che ne prenderemo tanti, lo si brucerebbe subito... già immagino che commenti verrebbero fatti.


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*



Quelli praticamente giocano coi titolari.
Perché noi dovremmo schierare tutte le riserve per farci umilare? Mannaggia la miseria, io sono sicuro che i media parleranno di un Milan da settimo posto dopo questa partita inutile.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Luglio 2017)

Praticamente abbiamo solo tre titolari. Spero sia solo per farci ammirare meglio Aubameyang


----------



## koti (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*


Bacca e Niang... non ne posso più di questi due.

Il guaio è che il primo non lo vuole praticamente nessuno (se non in prestito), mentre il secondo rifiuta qualsiasi destinazione (Watford, Everton, Turchia). Temo che non riusciremo a liberarcene.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

viste le formazioni dovessimo incassare solo 2-3 gol sarebbe un successo


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Quelli praticamente giocano coi titolari.
> Perché noi dovremmo schierare tutte le riserve per farci umilare? Mannaggia la miseria, io sono sicuro che i media parleranno di un Milan da settimo posto dopo questa partita inutile.



Stavo pensando che magari c'è una qualche sorta di accordo stile "un tempo per uno".


----------



## Aragorn (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*



Partita utile giusto per mettere minuti nelle gambe, con questa formazione dal punto di vista tecnico-tattico ci sarà ben poco da analizzare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2017)

Non esiste che guardi una partita con Bacca-Niang in attacco, mi spiace.
Io con la testa sono già ben oltre.


----------



## Stex (18 Luglio 2017)

Speriamo che le cioceche lì davanti facciano un gol così si fanno un po' vedere...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Per i masochisti: Ruiu fa la telecronaca su TC24


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Luglio 2017)

Chi la vede ci faccia sapere come ha recuperato dall'infortunio Jack. Grazie


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*



Ci tengono a vincerla, vedo


----------



## Roger84 (18 Luglio 2017)

A me basta che non facciamo figuracce, il resto m'interessa poco...


----------



## Aragorn (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per i masochisti: Ruiu fa la telecronaca su TC24



Nel suo ultimo "editoriale" mi pare invocasse la permanenza dello zoccolo duro dello scorso anno. Beh, oggi pomeriggio Montella lo accontenterà, vediamo con quali sontuose giocate ci delizieranno i fenomeni acquistati dal suo adorato Fester.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> [FONT="]Storari; Abate, Paletta, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Mauri, Bonaventura; Borini, Bacca, Niang.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#14171A][FONT="]
> Weidenfeller, Zagadou, Bartra, Sokratis, Piszczek, Sahin, Castro, Rode, Aubameyang, Dembele, Pulisic[/FONT]*



La Gazzetta già in malafede, scrivendo "test stellare".

Sono già lì pronti come avvoltoi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

La sto guardando in soagnolo e stanno parlando di un mercato MOSTRUOSO del Milan


----------



## King of the North (18 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo tempo sicuramente entreranno Donnarumma, musacchio ecc...spero pure Silva



Silva non è nemmeno in Cina! E' in viaggio con Biglia, Conti e Bonucci.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

diluvia e ci sono 4 gatti allo stadio...le premesse per un grande match


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (18 Luglio 2017)

Stadio praticamente vuoto.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Che palle avere fatto mille acquisti e non vederli in campo (a parte 3 ).

Comunque speriamo bene, quella difesa e quell'attacco sono da mani nei capelli.


----------



## Eziomare (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per i masochisti: Ruiu fa la telecronaca su TC24



Cos'e' tc24?


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Stadio praticamente vuoto.



Sta diluviando, ci sta; in Cina piove acido.


P.S.

Dembelè subito ci fa vedere come si gioca a calcio


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Iniziata.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma perché Niang vede ancora il campo??


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

Se subiamo meno di 4 gol in questo primo tempo è un affare


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (18 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Dembelé è davvero forte.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (18 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Cos'e' tc24?



TopCalcio, canale 62


----------



## Sotiris (18 Luglio 2017)

per ora ci stanno massacrando, come ritmo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma Abate è ubriaco ?


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dembelé è davvero forte.



Meno male che sta facendo il veneziano in questo inizio; avrebbe già potuto mettere 2 assist in 2 contropiedi


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Errore di Kessie che ci è quasi costato un goal subito.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

dembelè è immarcabile


----------



## King of the North (18 Luglio 2017)

parlate di diluvio ma le condizioni del campo permettono di giocare a calcio?


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Niang, Borini, Bacca


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ok Biglia Bonucci e Silva
Ma Romagnoli, Suso e Musacchio?


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> parlate di diluvio ma le condizioni del campo permettono di giocare a calcio?



Si è visto di peggio, in Italia.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ok Biglia Bonucci e Silva
> Ma Romagnoli, Suso e Musacchio?



Roma e Suso non son partiti


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

eeeeh ma la difesa a 3....
Jack in mezzo è un'indicazione importante anche per il mercato secondo me


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ok Biglia Bonucci e Silva
> Ma Romagnoli, Suso e Musacchio?



Romagnoli e Suso dovrebbero essere a Milanello


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Roma e Suso non son partiti



Che palle prenderemo due piallate su due


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2017)

Praticamente di nuovi in campo abbiamo Rodriguez, Kessiè fuoriruolo e Borini


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Dopo il dominio del Dortmun dei primi 6 minuti ora anche noi abbiamo qualche volta il pallone.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Rodriguez ha fatto già più cross giusti di De Sciglio da quando è al Milan.


----------



## djallikz (18 Luglio 2017)

4-1-4-1 in questo inizio, con Kessie tra difesa e centrocampo dove e assolutamente fuori ruolo


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Luglio 2017)

Perche Montolivo nenmeno a disp.? Sono preoccupato...


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Praticamente di nuovi in campo abbiamo Rodriguez, Kessiè fuoriruolo e Borini



Rodriguez


----------



## King of the North (18 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Praticamente di nuovi in campo abbiamo Rodriguez, Kessiè fuoriruolo e Borini



Perché Kessie fuori ruolo? Dove sta giocando?


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Un cross dalla sinistra decente.

Mi emoziono...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Kessie è una bestia


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

Rido al pensiero di quei quattro scemi che volevano tenere Jose Mauri per una partita col Lugano.

Mette in difficoltà il compagno sbagliando sempre scelta di passaggio


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

La progressione di Dembelè con palla incollata al piede è impressionante.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

Bacca il solito... si caccia ahahah


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Un cross dalla sinistra decente.
> 
> Mi emoziono...



Clamoroso pure il cambio di gioco di piede destro


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Odio tantissimo Vacca


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

Stiamo giocando con i soliti cessi tranne kessie rodriguez.. quindi non vale niente questa partita


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

bacca è una roba imbarazzante. un palo farrebbe più figura


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma LOL, ma che "elastico" bruttissimo hanno tentato su Abate ahahaha


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

perché Kessie in quel ruolo davanti alla difesa?


----------



## medjai (18 Luglio 2017)

Cosa c'è scritto nelle magliete? Fly Emirates in cinese?


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché Kessie in quel ruolo davanti alla difesa?



Evidentemente Montella lo ritiene più in grado di Mauri D:


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Partita abbastanza indecente al momento ma la disposizione tattica mi piace.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

ma Zagadou che ci fa in fascia? Terzino sinistro... mah..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Luglio 2017)

Papera di Storari


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

*Papera der Monnezza.

1-0 Dortmund*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Storari una sicurezza


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma sto Sturaro che abbiamo messo in porta?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (18 Luglio 2017)

Storari...pls


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Sahin... 1-0... non proprio imparabile..


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Che goal Sahin !


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Papera der Monnezza.
> 
> 1-0 Dortmund*



Preghiamo affinchè Donnarumma junior non abbia MAI un acciacco.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Papera sì, ma anche una difesa completamente addormentata e passiva. E siamo solo al 15esimo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Partita abbastanza indecente al momento ma la disposizione tattica mi piace.


Stiamo giocando con i soliti cessi tranne kessie e rodriguez. Mi sembra ovvio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2017)

Storari mamma mia


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

Grande Storari


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Vabbè ha 50 anni Storari


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Luglio 2017)

Storari...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Guardate come tocca la palla Pierre , altro che solo contropiedista


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Luglio 2017)

Complimenti per l'acquisto di Borini comunque, due palloni toccati in due partite.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

storari gatto di marmo


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Perché Kessie fuori ruolo? Dove sta giocando?



Sta giocando in mezzo, al posto di Biglia perché il capitone si fa male..


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Rigore Dortmund


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardate come tocca la palla Pierre , altro che solo contropiedista



Chi ne parla così avrà visto solo i soliti video su Youtube.

È sicuramente il suo punto di forza ma non è l'unico


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

Dai ma è da idioti mettere tutte riserve. Questi coi titolari ne fanno 8. Mannaggia a Montella


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Comunque Paletta ha già fatto 2 interventi degni di nota.


EDIT:

Ha causato rigore, mannaggia a me che stavo pure per incensarlo ahahahahahahhaahahah!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Complimenti per l'acquisto di Borini comunque, due palloni toccati in due partite.



Siamo a luglio lol.


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Avete notato che giocano con i due centrali di difesa completamente bloccati dietro ? Completamente scollati dalla manovra, in pratica a questi il goal in contropiede non lo fai neppure pregando.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Che incapace Paletta!!!

Comunque sti cinesi stan facendo un tifo indiavolato...mitici


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2017)

Grande Paletta causa rigori pure in amichevole.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

*2-0 Aubameyang*


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2017)

schierati malissimo comunque


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Rigore, Paletta...


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Polenta...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Quel pi..ccione di Caronni che gode come un mandrillo: "rigore! Ci devono dare il rigore!" Maledetto gobbo.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Ok che la squadra è molto rimaneggiata, ma ste figuracce...


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

Menomale che li vedremo molto di meno questi cessazzi


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

19 minuti per farcene 2.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ho paura possa finire 6 o 7 a zero


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

No, ma teniamolo Paletta...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

tra l'altro ci ha segnato un morto vivente

nel frattempo paletta non si smentisce e regala mi sembra il quinto rigore da settembre 2016


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Che imbarazzo... Speriamo finisca presto


----------



## IronJaguar (18 Luglio 2017)

Paletta il solito intervento completamente scollegato dal mondo reale, rigore netto.

Ricorda molto quello contro la samp mi pare che gli costò pure l'espulsione e a noi la partita. 

Per il resto davvero poco da dire visto chi gioca e il ritmo della partita...anche il Borussia sembra stia dormendo, si è solo trovato due gol regalati altrimenti eran contenti di traccheggiare pure loro.


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok che la squadra è molto rimaneggiata, ma ste figuracce...



Si esatto, come dicevo prima non è bello presentarsi ad un'amichevole così importante schierando 7/8 cessi.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2017)

Non c'è partita, ma proprio per niente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Luglio 2017)

Montella imbarazzante, il vero acquisto sarebbe il suo esonero.


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

Imbarazzanti. Ed era prevedibile. Io me la prendo con Montella, perché con Musacchio e Calhanoglu non soffrivamo cosi


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok che la squadra è molto rimaneggiata, ma ste figuracce...



In pratica è quasi la squadra riserve dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Il Dortmund ha una manovra offensiva davvero pericolosissima: scambi veloci e tanta corsa. Dembelè e Aubameyang sono fenomenali..


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si esatto, come dicevo prima non è bello presentarsi ad un'amichevole così importante schierando 7/8 cessi.



Si ma anche loro con tutti quei titolari in partenza a luglio.. gli auguro qualche infortunio


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti. Ed era prevedibile. Io me la prendo con Montella, perché con Musacchio e Calhanoglu non soffrivamo cosi



Musacchio credo non sia manco in panchina


----------



## smallball (18 Luglio 2017)

squadra imbarazzante...come la scorsa stagione


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

aubameyang lasciato solo...

qua si rischia l'imbarcata... una figuraccia tremenda...


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma solo io vedo un Aubameyang un po' "estraneo" nel Dortmund? Esultanza freddina, sguardi a mezzo sorriso: secondo me è già venduto, sta giocando gli ultimi minuti con la sua squadra. Con questo non dico che viene al Milan, eh.


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

Bacca totalmente dal nulla. 
Weidenfeller alla Storari


----------



## Igniorante (18 Luglio 2017)

Pensavo di no, ma Paletta è palesemente da vendere.

Il bello è che vedendo la formazione ho capito subito l'antifona, infatti ho già cambiato canale.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Luglio 2017)

scusate io la sto guardando su youtube...ma le immagini sono normali o sono tagliate? le inquadrature intendo


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

*Gol di Bacca*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Che gol bacca!!! Ora vale 40 milioni!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2017)

Bacca dai che ora vale 1 euro in più.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2017)

Gran goal di Bacca


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Questi hanno un portiere peggio del nostro.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

*Bacca

1-2*


----------



## djallikz (18 Luglio 2017)

BACCAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2017)

Che ci serve il bomber


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Lol Vacca


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Che gol ha fatto Bacca hahahaha


----------



## Eziomare (18 Luglio 2017)

Ci stanno massacrando.
Comunque la sto guardando su youtube


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (18 Luglio 2017)

35 milioni dai dai


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Gol di Bacca*



Notizia più bella della giornata, spero lo abbia visto qualche club cinese.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2017)

E Bacca si ricordò di essere un attaccante. Gran bel gol!


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Ce l'hanno fatto fare, chissà se fa parte del pacchetto Aubameyang...


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

cmq paletta non ha idea...ha un irruenza che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra. ps: eurogol di bacca


----------



## nabucco (18 Luglio 2017)

Bravo Bacca... segna ancora , così troviamo qualche squadra che ti piglia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

Ha segnato vacca


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

ahahahahah ciabattata di Sbacca. Paperona del loro portiere...


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> aubameyang lasciato solo...
> 
> qua si rischia l'imbarcata... una figuraccia tremenda...



Eh ma.. Difesa a 3..cosi appena uno dei 3 ha un raffreddore gioca Paletta


----------



## djallikz (18 Luglio 2017)

l'unico appunto per Montella oggi e la posizione di Kessie, non so perché gioca li


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Dembelè è fuori categoria , fortissimo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Luglio 2017)

Eh ma Bacca "è bekio e skarso", meglio il funzionale Nicola Galinicc che fa tante sponde.


----------



## Activia01 (18 Luglio 2017)

Che ce frega di Belotti non chabbiamo Bacca gooool


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

È impazzito Vacca


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Che cribbio di goal ha fatto Bacca !!!
Ottimo se qualcuno vedesse questo goal potrebbe pensare che sia un buon attaccante, un po' come quando io invitato ad una partita di calcetto con gente che non conoscevo alla prima palla feci un goal in rovesciata volante... fui immediatamente ribattezzato Van Basten, faccio ****** a giocare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Luglio 2017)

Non l'ho visto. Com'è stato?


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

comunque stacco dall'altra pagina epr scrivere qui, rimetto su youtube e mi trovo sempre il bvb in attacco...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ci stanno massacrando.
> Comunque la sto guardando su youtube



Anche io, ci sono 2-3 canali che la fanno vedere


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Hahahah che asino Bacca


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Bacca ha il fuoco addosso...vuole la riconferma


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh ma Bacca "è bekio e skarso", meglio il funzionale Nicola Galinicc che fa tante sponde.



Dai non scherzare neppure, ha fatto schifo a mille per due anni.


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Bacca > Aubameyang + Belotti + Morata


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Scatenato Bacca! Gol da centravanti puro, peccato che noi sappiamo "cosa c'è dietro".
Almeno ci sta mettendo grinta, evidentemente ha da convincere qualche club con cui è in trattativa a fare il passo definitivo


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Sto male... Bacca


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

Bacca on fire


----------



## IronJaguar (18 Luglio 2017)

Stolari comunque è in condizioni pietose...


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Perchè ammonito Bacca?!? Ma l'ex papastacoso è caduto da solo...


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma i tifosi stanno urlando "Bacca Bacca"? 

O sto impazzendo io?


----------



## evangel33 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ha sbagliato ogni scelta possibile e ha segnato. Incredibile.
Eravamo in 5 contro 2. S'è fatto rimontare, ha vinto un contrasto perchè la palla gli ha rimbalzato sullo stinco e ha tirato un esternaccio da fuori area lento lento. 
Mamma mia. Com'è entrata quella palla?


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Borini ha un controllo palla da serie B.


----------



## Stex (18 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate io la sto guardando su youtube...ma le immagini sono normali o sono tagliate? le inquadrature intendo



dove? link?


----------



## bmb (18 Luglio 2017)

In pratica giochiamo 3 contro 11.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

comunque borini è tra i favoriti come attaccante più scarso che abbia indossato la maglia del Milan dal 2005 ad oggi.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Stex ha scritto:


> dove? link?



Vai su youtube, ci sono un casino di canali che la fanno vedere.
Borussia-Milan e seleziona una "dal vivo"


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Dembelè è un giocatore fantastico.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque borini è tra i favoriti come attaccante più scarso che abbia indossato la maglia del Milan dal 2005 ad oggi.



Non esagerare... però si sapeva che era così..


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

gioco fermo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Perchè ammonito Bacca?!? Ma l'ex papastacoso è caduto da solo...



Mamma mia, il calcio moderno. Un giorno sarà come il pallacanestro. Appena tocchi qualcuno è fallo. 

Paletta fa sempre grossi falli. Da rosso a da rigore. Booh non lo capisco.
Ma Niang che ha mangiato quest'estate? Sembra Ailton l'attacante del Werder di qualche anni fa.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia Borini, che scandalo umano


----------



## IronJaguar (18 Luglio 2017)

Boh comunque non è uno spettacolo guardabile e parlo di entrambe le squadre, d'altronde è la prima vera amichevole e c'è una pioggia devastante direi che stacco e guarderò poi gli highlights, buon proseguimento


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma Niang che ha mangiato quest'estate? Sembra Ailton l'attacante del Werder di qualche anni fa.



Perchè?


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Devo ammettere che Borini mi ricorda il Condor: è un acquisto di quel livello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Che asino Niang mamma mia ...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia siamo imbarazzanti. Ma se dobbiamo giocare con questi scarti che andiamo a fare in Cina? Solo brutte figure ne puoi fare così. 

Non credo avrei seguito il campionato se avessi dovuto subire un altro anno di questi ce_ss_i.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia Niang...


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Borini, che scandalo umano



Con Niang poi... ma dove andiamo


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Dembelè deve avere imparato dai tuffatori del Barcellona


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Niang sembra un bisonte scemo; pare addirittura peggiorato rispetto allo scorso anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2017)

Su Borini si sapeva. Non è che chi si era opposto con fermezza all'acquisto lo faceva solo per il gusto di criticare...
E' giusto lodare il mercato sontuoso, ma anche criticare se c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Borini, che scandalo umano



È veramente l'unico acquisto inconcepibile fatto fino ad ora.

È Poli messo in attacco...


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

ragazzi ma borini quanto è scarso?! mamma mia ...


----------



## __king george__ (18 Luglio 2017)

ma i cinesi cantano "forza milan...milan campione...forza milan la curva è con te"? ahahahahah fantastico!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Perchè?



Caro Cizzu , ma ha preso almeno 6 kili. Sono sotto shock.. Non so te ricordi di Ailton, era forte, pero era grosso grosso.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Luglio 2017)

Non si riesce a vedere mezza azione per intero comunque..


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Paletta ha gli stessi piedi di Bonucci sostanzialmente...


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È veramente l'unico acquisto inconcepibile fatto fino ad ora.
> 
> È Poli messo in attacco...



Esattamente. Un colpo alla Condor, né più né meno.
Speriamo non veda mai il campo quest'anno, se non contro le "piccole".


Comunque Jack nostro è, come al solito, il migliore in campo: sicurezza, leadership, visione; non ha sbagliato nemmeno una palla finora.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È veramente l'unico acquisto inconcepibile fatto fino ad ora.
> 
> È Poli messo in attacco...



Riusciremo a farci una plusvalenza? Dicono che sia stato pagato 1 milione + 5 di bonus... ma bonus di cosa?!?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

E ma è scarso Pierre !!!!!


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Madonna Aubameyang...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Faccio solo notare una cosa: loro vanno verso il portatore di palla per favorire più opzioni di passaggio, i nostri scappano come avessero paura di ricevere palla..


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Certo che impostare la partita lasciando Auba libero negli spazi.....


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Aubameyang dà spettacolo...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

-


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Per fortuna che non è tecnico Pierre, pensa se lo fosse....


----------



## Activia01 (18 Luglio 2017)

Io spero comprino Aubameyang nell'intervallo


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna Aubameyang...



Non è adatto alla serie a cit 
Non è forte tecnicamente cit
È solo veloce cit


----------



## djallikz (18 Luglio 2017)

Zapata >>>>>>> Paletta


----------



## Eziomare (18 Luglio 2017)

Auba ti lascia sul posto


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia Pierre torna ti prego


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Comunque avete ragione Aubame non è tecnico


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Luglio 2017)

La coppia Borini-Niang è l'equivalente di Muntari-Essien.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

djallikz ha scritto:


> Zapata >>>>>>> Paletta



Paletta pesa 90 kg.. è normale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Zapata concentrato ssj è più forte di Aubameyang kaio ken


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

auba scherza paletta...non che ci voglio molto però.. ha una velocità sensazionale


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Luglio 2017)

C'e' ancora qualcuno che nutre dubbi su Aubameyang?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

Io propongo di esonerare Montella, non si può perdere contro il Dortmund più rodato di noi. Imbarazzante.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Spero tanto che Borini sia completamente fuori condizione... perchè è obiettivamente osceno.


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma c'è ancora qualcuno dopo sti 40 minuti che preferisce Belotti a Pierre?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La coppia Borini-Niang è l'equivalente di Muntari-Essien.


Fortuna che non li vedremo mai più assieme dopo questa tournee, Borini vedrà poco il campo e Niang dovrebbe partire...


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io propongo di esonerare Montella, non si può perdere contro il Dortmund più rodato di noi. Imbarazzante.



Montella è l'unico che non è stato chiamato in causa in nessun commento. E che male c'è a parlare delle doti tecniche di un giocatore? Quelle si vedono anche in un'amichevole estiva.


----------



## krull (18 Luglio 2017)

Questo per quelli che schifano Aubameyang...questo si allena da ieri e da solo ci spazza via. Giocatore fantastico. Fassone all' intervallo vai negli spogliatoi e fallo firmare per favore...


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Eh ma è melio Beloti xd


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma c'è ancora qualcuno dopo sti 40 minuti che preferisce Belotti a Pierre?



Spero che nessuno basi le sue preferenze su una partita a caso di metà luglio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che non li vedremo mai più assieme dopo questa tournee, Borini vedrà poco il campo e Niang dovrebbe partire...



Niang partirà sicuramente, invece temo che Borini con l'EL e la Coppa Italia di mezzo si farà complessivamente 15-20 partite.



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Eh ma è melio Beloti xd



"xkè è italiano e milanista" cit.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Spero che nessuno basi le sue preferenze su una partita a caso di metà luglio.



Questo è verissimo, però Aubameyang è tantissima roba rispetto a quello che siamo abituati a vedere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma c'è ancora qualcuno dopo sti 40 minuti che preferisce Belotti a Pierre?



Io, sempre e comunque il Gallo 

Ma diciamo che non mi importa poi molto ahaha, va bene uno chiunque dei nomi fatti (quelli forti, no Kalinic)


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Alcuni giudizi non si possono leggere.. manco si parlasse di una partita diottobre-novembre


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Montella è l'unico che non è stato chiamato in causa in nessun commento. E che male c'è a parlare delle doti tecniche di un giocatore? Quelle si vedono anche in un'amichevole estiva.



No ho letto un paio di utenti dare dell'Imbarazzante a Montella, oppure proporre il suo esonero...

Detto questo, non capisco questi giudizi...il calcio d'estate non conta nulla.


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Spero che nessuno basi le sue preferenze su una partita a caso di metà luglio.



Di certo più di quanto abbiano visto quelli che sostengono che Pierre non sia un attaccante tecnico


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Questo per quelli che schifano Aubameyang...questo si allena da ieri e da solo ci spazza via. Giocatore fantastico. Fassone all' intervallo vai negli spogliatoi e fallo firmare per favore...



.


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io, sempre e comunque il Gallo
> 
> Ma diciamo che non mi importa poi molto ahaha, va bene uno chiunque dei nomi fatti (quelli forti, no Kalinic)



Uguale, ma quelli che dicono che l'acquisto di Pierre sarebbe senza senso si meriterebbero Niang titolare per 40 anni


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Niang sembra un bisonte scemo; pare addirittura peggiorato rispetto allo scorso anno.


Impossibile fa schifo come sempre non si può peggiorare il peggio...


----------



## Pit96 (18 Luglio 2017)

Fino al gol di Bacca sono stati tutti imbarazzanti, dopo si sono ripresi un po'. Il giocatore che ha fatto più passaggi è stato Storari probabilmente...


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> No ho letto un paio di utenti dare dell'Imbarazzante a Montella, oppure proporre il suo esonero...
> 
> Detto questo, non capisco questi giudizi...il calcio d'estate non conta nulla.



Ah sì? mi sono sfuggiti, scusa.
Montella è l'unico che non si può giudicare oggi, davvero; ha tra le mani il 15% della rosa titolare del prossimo anno.

Comunque, la cosa più imbarazzante è che non ce ne abbiano fatti almeno 4.


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> No ho letto un paio di utenti dare dell'Imbarazzante a Montella, oppure proporre il suo esonero...
> 
> Detto questo, non capisco questi giudizi...il calcio d'estate non conta nulla.



Non so gli altri utenti, ma nel mio caso ho definito le scelte di Montella imbarazzanti perché abbiamo rischiato (uso il passato perché per fortuna entrano Gigio, Musacchio e Calha) di fare una figuraccia enorme. E anche se è calcio d'estate vorrei evitarle.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi come sta Jack? Vi sembra abbia recuperato bene dall'infortunio?


----------



## __king george__ (18 Luglio 2017)

come hanno giocato Kessie e Rodriguez secondo voi? l'unica cosa interessante di queste amichevoli.....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Uguale, ma quelli che dicono che l'acquisto di Pierre sarebbe senza senso si meriterebbero Niang titolare per 40 anni



Già, è davvero forte...poche scuse


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

La nostra panchina sta evitando la figura pessima dai.. 
abbiamo iniziato male male ma alla fine abbiamo fatto bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2017)

Giocheremo sicuramente a 3, ma Montella continua a schierare il 4-3-3, mah


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come sta Jack? Vi sembra abbia recuperato bene dall'infortunio?



A me pare piuttisto indietro
Ma è normale


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è verissimo, però Aubameyang è tantissima roba rispetto a quello che siamo abituati a vedere.



Assolutamente, ma onestamente non mi pare roba per noi.

Con Bonucci ci è andata non di culo, di più.
Dubito possa accadere una seconda volta..


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma veramente credete che Aubemayang troverebbe queste praterie in serie A?
Non voglio assolutamente criticarlo, ma regolatevi con l'esaltazione, queste sono solo partite estive, le partite ufficiali sono altra roba.
Non so se i più vecchi si ricordano di un certo Ibrahim Ba...


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Niang partirà sicuramente, invece temo che Borini con l'EL e la Coppa Italia di mezzo si farà complessivamente 15-20 partite.
> 
> 
> 
> "xkè è italiano e milanista" cit.


E konoscie il campionato itaGliano e sputa sangue


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, ma onestamente non mi pare roba per noi.
> 
> Con Bonucci ci è andata non di culo, di più.
> Dubito possa accadere una seconda volta..



Dopo oggi abbiamo perso tutta la credibilità che avevamo guadagnato negli ultimi mesi


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Luglio 2017)

L'unica valutazione che riesco a dare per adesso è che dobbiamo sperare di avere pochissimi infortuni tra i titolare anche quest'anno. Certi giocatori in campo oggi andrebbero abbattuti


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ah sì? mi sono sfuggiti, scusa.
> Montella è l'unico che non si può giudicare oggi, davvero; ha tra le mani il 15% della rosa titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Comunque, la cosa più imbarazzante è che non ce ne abbiano fatti almeno 4.



Sta giocando con quelle che l'anno prossimo saranno le riserve (fatta eccezione per qualcuno)...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Impossibile fa schifo come sempre non si può peggiorare il peggio...



Nonè un bisone. Prima del ritiro ha mangiato un bisone. Ha il culo della Kardashian


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come sta Jack? Vi sembra abbia recuperato bene dall'infortunio?



Si vede che gli manca la condizione, ma il talento è ancora tutto lì: visione e tecnica da leader.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> come hanno giocato Kessie e Rodriguez secondo voi? l'unica cosa interessante di queste amichevoli.....



Kessiè ha giocato fuori ruolo, da centrale di centrocampo; non ha fatto molto, ma non ha potuto minimamente sfruttare le sue qualità offensive e fisiche.

Rodriguez non ha toccato molti palloni, ma di certo è stato più propositivo di Abate (che non ha fatto nemmeno 1 cross o ha raggiunto la trequarti avversaria).


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> A me pare piuttisto indietro
> Ma è normale


Si idem


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Sta giocando con quelle che l'anno prossimo saranno le riserve (fatta eccezione per qualcuno)...


Solo rodriguez e kessie praticamente
E bonaventura giusto.. anche se vabbè giustamente è in ritardo di condizione


----------



## danjr (18 Luglio 2017)

Malissimo i primi 20 minuti poi meglio noi. Paletta è il difensore più scarso e falloso che abbiamo mai avuto... non vedo l'ora se ne vada


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, ma onestamente non mi pare roba per noi.
> 
> Con Bonucci ci è andata non di culo, di più.
> Dubito possa accadere una seconda volta..



questa partita conta meno di 0, spero Pierre sia abbastanza intelligente da capirlo altrimenti gg a lui.

Stiamo giocando con Storari (che già ha fatto la prima buccia), Abata, Paletta, Zapata , Mauri , Kessie fuori ruolo, Bonaventura con una gamba sola, Borini , Niang e Bacca. 

Ho detto tutto.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma vi immaginate se adesso Aubameyang entra in campo dagli spogliatoi con la maglia del Milan?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2017)

Vorrei tanto vedere Calhanoglu mezzala sinistra e Bonaventura in alto a sinistra.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Kessiè ha giocato fuori ruolo, da centrale di centrocampo



Ha giocato nel suo ruolo. Centrale di centrocampo ha giocato Mauri.


----------



## Mika (18 Luglio 2017)

Partita che non dice nulla e che non commento nemmeno in quanto si vede che non c'entra nulla con la squadra che si vedrà durante la stagione.

La cosa divertente di questa partita e sentire i tifosi milanisti cinesi gridare in italiano i motti della curva sud e quel "Chi non salta intelista è! E'!"

Non ha prezzo.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> questa partita conta meno di 0, spero Pierre sia abbastanza intelligente da capirlo altrimenti gg a lui.
> 
> Stiamo giocando con Storari (che già ha fatto la prima buccia), Abata, Paletta, Zapata , Mauri , Kessie fuori ruolo, Bonaventura con una gamba sola, Borini , Niang e Bacca.
> 
> Ho detto tutto.



Unico appunto: Kessiè non è fuori ruolo e secondo me per quel poco che poteva fare non ha neppure sfigurato.
I peggiori sono stati i 2 esterni, Borini addirittura peggio di Niang


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Si possono commentare ma non dare nessun tipo di giudizio a partite del genere. Senza contare che giochiamo senza almeno 5 titolari.
Ste partite si guardano e basta secondo me. Se cominciamo a dire che facciamo schifo che Montella deve essere cacciato o stronz... simili, siamo veramente fuori strada. E' vero quest'anno l'esaltazione mi ha un pò sconvolto, e mentre l'anno scorso ero portato a pensare quando giocavamo con queste squadre al peggio del peggio, quest'anno so che non sarà così e quindi riesco a vedere queste inutili amichevoli, sotto una luce diversa...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ha giocato nel suo ruolo. Centrale di centrocampo ha giocato Mauri.


Si.. pero con il cesso di mauri vicino deve fare doppio lavoro


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Partita che non dice nulla e che non commento nemmeno in quanto si vede che non c'entra nulla con la squadra che si vedrà durante la stagione.
> 
> La cosa divertente di questa partita e sentire i tifosi milanisti cinesi gridare in italiano i motti della curva sud e quel "Chi non salta intelista è! E'!"
> 
> Non ha prezzo.



E perchè "Milano siamo noi"?? Fantastici...


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> questa partita conta meno di 0, spero Pierre sia abbastanza intelligente da capirlo altrimenti gg a lui.
> 
> Stiamo giocando con Storari (che già ha fatto la prima buccia), Abata, Paletta, Zapata , Mauri , Kessie fuori ruolo, Bonaventura con una gamba sola, Borini , Niang e Bacca.
> 
> Ho detto tutto.



Ma non è questione di questa partita dai ragazzi ovviamente.


Bonucci (che poteva andare in QUALUNQUE squadra al mondo a fare il titolare) è venuto da noi per una serie di coincidenze e botte di culo clamorose.


Aubameyang può finire in club che ATTUALMENTE sono un po' più attraenti di noi e non mi sembra abbia motivi familiari così forti come quelli di Leo per venire in Italia.

Per quello lo vedo come incredibilmente difficile, poi se mi sbaglio tanto meglio.


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si.. pero con il cesso di mauri vicino deve fare doppio lavoro


Il cesso di MAuri dà la paga sia a Sosa che a Mointolivo secondo me...


----------



## Pit96 (18 Luglio 2017)

Hanno giocato tutti abbastanza male (anche i "titolari"), soprattutto all'inizio poi si sono ripresi


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei tanto vedere Calhanoglu mezzala sinistra e Bonaventura in alto a sinistra.



Cavolo si


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si possono commentare ma non dare nessun tipo di giudizio a partite del genere. *Senza contare che giochiamo senza almeno 5 titolari.*
> Ste partite si guardano e basta secondo me. Se cominciamo a dire che facciamo schifo che Montella deve essere cacciato o stronz... simili, siamo veramente fuori strada. E' vero quest'anno l'esaltazione mi ha un pò sconvolto, e mentre l'anno scorso ero portato a pensare quando giocavamo con queste squadre al peggio del peggio, quest'anno so che non sarà così e quindi riesco a vedere queste inutili amichevoli, sotto una luce diversa...


Conti musacchio bonucci biglia (altro cc, forse sanches) calhanoglu andrè Silva (altra punta, forse belo) ... una squadra.. altroché 5


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Ah però... Le cinesi una volta facevano cag... ne hanno appena inquadrata una niente male...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Il cesso di MAuri dà la paga sia a Sosa che a Mointolivo secondo me...


È ugualmente inguardabile.


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Conti musacchio bonucci biglia (altro cc, forse sanches) calhanoglu andrè Silva (altra punta, forse belo) ... una squadra.. altroché 5


Si in effetti è vero e poi manca Gigio. Non credo avrebbe preso il primo gol e forse neanche il rigore...


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> È ugualmente inguardabile.


Si senza dubbio ed è per quello che sono preoccupato per le secondo linee. Ma ci penserò a fine mercato...


----------



## Lambro (18 Luglio 2017)

Mauri che dopo lugano tutti davano per possibile crack, ora di nuovo supercesso. Sono amichevoli che non contano niente nel singolo, contano invece nel vedere spirito e movimenti tattici, cosa in cui montella non mi ha mai troppo esaltato con questo 433 del cavolo


----------



## Mic (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma veramente credete che Aubemayang troverebbe queste praterie in serie A?
> Non voglio assolutamente criticarlo, ma regolatevi con l'esaltazione, queste sono solo partite estive, le partite ufficiali sono altra roba.
> Non so se i più vecchi si ricordano di un certo Ibrahim Ba...



Il Gol di bacca è la conferma di tutto ciò!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si in effetti è vero e poi manca Gigio. Non credo avrebbe preso il primo gol e forse neanche il rigore...


Giusto.. pure gigio ahah


----------



## Raryof (18 Luglio 2017)

Mi è piaciuto Rodriguez, ha fatto bene su Dembelè e m'è parso piuttosto ordinato e regolare.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Mancano 8 titolari.
Paletta, Mauri, Niang, Bacca non faranno neppure parte dei 25, Storari è il 3° o 4° portiere.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si.. pero con il cesso di mauri vicino deve fare doppio lavoro



La piantate di dare del cesso a tutti? Josè Mauri mi sembra uno dei centrocampisti meno scandalosi che abbiamo in rosa. Montolivo, Sosa, e anche oramai l'ex Bertolacci non mi sembrano tanto superiori.


----------



## Eziomare (18 Luglio 2017)

A me dispiace un po' che lo stadio sia semideserto.
Mi sarei aspettato piu' affluenza


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto Rodriguez, ha fatto bene su Dembelè e m'è parso piuttosto ordinato e regolare.



Mi son piaciuti anche Kessiè e Bacca (praticamente gioca da solo, visto l'inconsistenza di Niang e Borini).


----------



## koti (18 Luglio 2017)

Che scandalo di difensore Paletta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> A me dispiace un po' che lo stadio sia semideserto.
> Mi sarei aspettato piu' affluenza



Eh purtroppo piove parecchio


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ha giocato nel suo ruolo. Centrale di centrocampo ha giocato Mauri.


Ti sbagli MAuri ha fatto la mezz'ala


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Luglio 2017)

Forse Jose Mauri è stato il migliore a centrocampo finora... Commenterò alla fine della partita però.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> La piantate di dare del cesso a tutti? Josè Mauri mi sembra uno dei centrocampisti meno scandalosi che abbiamo in rosa. Montolivo, Sosa, e anche oramai l'ex Bertolacci non mi sembrano tanto superiori.



Sono d'accordo con te.
Oggi mi sono cadute le braccia, pensando alla prossima stagione, solo a veder Borini stoppare e non tentare neppure un 1vs1 in una partita estiva


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Calhanoglou per Niang 
Musacchio per Paletta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Spero che Calha giochi trq e che montella non lo stupri in ruoli tipo mezzala o esterno


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Raga ho VISTO UN CROSSSS


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Chala è entrato subito benissimo nella partita !


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

Già con calha il giro palla è cambiato. 
Tenetevi jose mauri.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Calha scambia con Bonaventura e Rodriguez sulla fascia sinistra. Se ingranano c'è da divertirsi lì.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

siamo indietro anni luce ragà


----------



## __king george__ (18 Luglio 2017)

bella la maglia di montella...ora me la cerco nello store!


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Entrato il turco ed è cambiata la partita


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> A me dispiace un po' che lo stadio sia semideserto.
> Mi sarei aspettato piu' affluenza



Credo abbia inciso parecchio anche il fatto che sia un infrasettimanale mettiamola così.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Due giocatori titolari in più e già è cambiato tutto
Kessie bene ma deve stare attento nel passaggio in profonditá.
Già due errori gravi


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Borino è scarsissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Calha ha una classe cacchio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calha ha una classe cacchio


Fortissimo


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Borino è scarsissimo



Cosa ti aspettavi? Douglas Costa?

E' un periodo che i nostri numeri 11 fanno veramente schifo: Cerci, Ocampos, Borini... basta!


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2017)

E ora punizione, vediamo HC10


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma Kessie che giocatore!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Cosa ti aspettavi? Douglas Costa?
> 
> E' un periodo che i nostri numeri 11 fanno veramente schifo: Cerci, Ocampos, Borini... basta!



Mamma mia


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Bene Kessie.

Vedia Hakan ora


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mamma...se passava....


----------



## Kaw (18 Luglio 2017)

Che forza kessie


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Che galoppata Kessie!!! Che BESTIA


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Era all incrocio la punizione


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Bravissimo Kessie


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma, era dentro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2017)

Scontato contropiede e gol.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

kessie è una bestia


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

*Aubameyang 3-1*

Manco in terza categoria si prendono sti gol. Mamma mia.


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

I gol presi in contropiede da calcio d'angolo a favore, sono il nostro marchio di fabbrica ormai...


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Ecco


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma quanto si è mossa male la nostra difesa?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Luglio 2017)

Calcio di Luglio e vabbè, ma un gol cosi in contropiede su un calcio d'angolo però.... centrocampo inesistente...


----------



## Kaw (18 Luglio 2017)

Che palle oh


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma è entrato il bambino Michelin


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma Gotze pesa quanto me ???


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Che disastro abate...mioddio


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Gotze è grassotellissimo


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Uno parte e fa da un area all'altra completamente solo
Va beh


----------



## Eziomare (18 Luglio 2017)

Contropiede letale


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma questo allenatore lavora a livello tattico?

Un gol del genere è inconcepibile per una squadra professionistica, dai.


----------



## Lambro (18 Luglio 2017)

Ecco li bonaventura si sarebbe messo a fare due o tre doppi passi invece di passarla a aubameyang..


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> I gol presi in contropiede da calcio d'angolo a favore, sono il nostro marchio di fabbrica ormai...



montella... madò...


comunque musacchio + abate... mamma mia... tremo...


----------



## VonVittel (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia Gomez, liscio imbarazzante


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Luglio 2017)

I gol in contropiede da calcio d'angolo nostro non li vedevo dai tempi di Inzaghi.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Zapata capitano


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Cristoddio il pezzo di Musaccio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Perchè ha messo dentro Gomez e Sosa?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Scarso musacchio


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio :O


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Madonna cosa ha fatto Musacchio?!?! ahahah assurdo!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Luglio 2017)

Gomez terzino destro? :O


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Che lavoro Musacchio


----------



## Pampu7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Rientro da lavoro giusto per vedere il terzo goal e rivedere il milan dell'anno scorso, ne servono 22 di giocatori non voglio più vedere nessuno


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Vogliamo Musacchio trequartista


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Comunque continuiamo sulla falsariga della scorsa stagione: non tiriamo in porta. Solo passaggi inutili.

Spero che le cose cambino, altrimenti diventa anche inutile prendere l'attaccante top. Lo si brucia prima di iniziare.


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque continuiamo sulla falsariga della scorsa stagione: non tiriamo in porta. Solo passaggi inutili.
> 
> Spero che le cose cambino, altrimenti diventa anche inutile prendere l'attaccante top. Lo si brucia prima di iniziare.



Magari perché il 90% della squadra è uguale all'anno scorso? No, così eh...


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Rientro da lavoro giusto per vedere il terzo goal e rivedere il milan dell'anno scorso, ne servono 22 di giocatori non voglio più vedere nessuno


E' tutto sbagliato è tutto da rifare.. A ridatece Galliani con i parametri zero...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2017)

Montella non è proprio in grado tatticamente, specie per la fase difensiva... non mi capacito di come abbiamo cambiato tutti i cessi tranne lui


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque continuiamo sulla falsariga della scorsa stagione: non tiriamo in porta. Solo passaggi inutili.
> 
> Spero che le cose cambino, altrimenti diventa anche inutile prendere l'attaccante top. Lo si brucia prima di iniziare.



Milan invalutabile oggi.
Siamo a luglio, con in campo quasi tutte riserve che ora (oltre ad essere scarsi) sono pure demotivati
Il primo vero test sarà il preliminare che mi auguro giocheremo con i nuovi.
Già Bonucci li in mezzo e almeno un gol non lo prendevi


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2017)

bravo calha


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Chala tecnicamente non si discute ma è troppo timido per ora...


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Bravo hakan


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

E Cahla mette a sedere il difensore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Quanto mi gasa Kessie!!!


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

MA voi avete capito se nel secondo tempo abbiamo fatto il 4-2-3-1? A me pare di si


----------



## SmokingBianco (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque continuiamo sulla falsariga della scorsa stagione: non tiriamo in porta. Solo passaggi inutili.
> 
> Spero che le cose cambino, altrimenti diventa anche inutile prendere l'attaccante top. Lo si brucia prima di iniziare.




Mi sanguinano gli occhi a leggere sti commenti a luglio con una squadra assemblata da si e no 3 giorni.


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque continuiamo sulla falsariga della scorsa stagione: non tiriamo in porta. Solo passaggi inutili.
> 
> Spero che le cose cambino, altrimenti diventa anche inutile prendere l'attaccante top. Lo si brucia prima di iniziare.


Ma hai visto che abbiamo giocato con 3/4 titolari? Un pò presto per sparare mer... no?


----------



## krull (18 Luglio 2017)

Si ma ragazzi....siamo appena oltre metà luglio eh...ma cosa vi aspettate? In campo ci sono una marea di giocatori che andranno via o che il campo non lo vedranno mai. Giochiamo contro una delle migliori squadre d' europa che gioca insieme da anni...Ma abbiate pazienza. La squadra si è riunita meno di 2 settimane fa, si fa lavoro fisico prima poi tattico approfondito soprattutto una volta che si avrà l' intera rosa a disposizione. Tutti sanno che i primi 2 mesi saranno complicati però se iniziamo a crocifiggere Montella iniziamo malissimo.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Continuiamo a lasciare in campo Borini... nessuno che lo possa sostituire?

Kessiè fantastico.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone>>>Borini


----------



## ultràinside (18 Luglio 2017)

Certo che leggo certi commenti...
Calma fratelli calma...
giochiamo col dortmund, non ci sono tutti i nuovi... 
boh non capisco... gli diamo tempo ? Pensavate che oggi si vincesse 6 a 0 ?


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Chala un 10 comunque, e deve giocare da 10 o nel 4-3-1-2 o nel 4-2-3-1 il miglior schema possibile secondo me..


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque continuiamo sulla falsariga della scorsa stagione: non tiriamo in porta. Solo passaggi inutili.
> 
> Spero che le cose cambino, altrimenti diventa anche inutile prendere l'attaccante top. Lo si brucia prima di iniziare.



non hai torto
titolari o panchinari, il sistema di gioco è sempre sterile. giochiamo sempre allo stesso modo...


----------



## Pampu7 (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E' tutto sbagliato è tutto da rifare.. A ridatece Galliani con i parametri zero...



Non ho detto ciò, se si rivedono i problemi dell'anno scorso è colpa dei brocchi che hai da anni e dell'allenatore


----------



## King of the North (18 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Madonna cosa ha fatto Musacchio?!?! ahahah assurdo!!!



che ha fatto?


----------



## SmokingBianco (18 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Chala un 10 comunque, e deve giocare da 10 o nel 4-3-1-2 o nel *4-2-3-1* il miglior schema possibile secondo me..



purtroppo escludi kessie con quel modulo. o comunque lo limiti facendolo giocare fuori posizione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Onestamente pensavo di penderne più di 3...e di non fare nemmeno un gol visto l' 11 di partenza


----------



## danjr (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma musacchio perché ha i piedi da 10?


----------



## kipstar (18 Luglio 2017)

prepariamoci ai commenti degli avvoltoi.....


----------



## Pampu7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque continuiamo sulla falsariga della scorsa stagione: non tiriamo in porta. Solo passaggi inutili.
> 
> Spero che le cose cambino, altrimenti diventa anche inutile prendere l'attaccante top. Lo si brucia prima di iniziare.



Bingo! Per chi ama Montella, andate a vedere le statistiche degli attaccanti, segnano pochissimo.Poi la gente ha da ridire su Sarri che sono anni che mostra un bellissimo calcio e propone sempre una punta che fa una caterva di goal.Maledetto il giorno che Berlusconi non l'ha voluto


----------



## ultràinside (18 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Onestamente pensavo di penderne più di 3...e di non fare nemmeno un gol visto l' 11 di partenza


Ecco 
Dobbiamo avere pazienza


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2017)

E quando segna Antonelli, mostruoso il turco


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Chala comincia ad esaltarmi ma ripeto deve giocare da 10..


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma quante volte deve metterlo davanti alla porta perchè faccia una roba decente?


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Bravissimo Calhanoglu.

Antonello solito cesso


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Bravo Calha ma questi non ci sono più, conta relativamente.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Antonelli e la rapidità d'esecuzione. Lì devi tirare di prima, preferibilmente con il destro a giro; ma va bene anche col sinistro a incrociare.


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Più vedo giocare Antonelli e più non capisco da estimatore di Montella, perchè non ha mai giocato infortuni a parte. ..


----------



## krull (18 Luglio 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Bingo! Per chi ama Montella, andate a vedere le statistiche degli attaccanti, segnano pochissimo.Poi la gente ha da ridire su Sarri che sono anni che mostra un bellissimo calcio e propone sempre una punta che fa una caterva di goal.Maledetto il giorno che Berlusconi non l'ha voluto



Mi ricordi una sola volta in cui Montella ha avuto un attaccante da 20/25 gol a stagione?


----------



## koti (18 Luglio 2017)

In che ruolo sta giocando Calha?


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Calha deve fare il trequartista
4321 e metti tutti nel loro ruolo


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Calha deve fare il trequartista
> 4321 e metti tutti nel loro ruolo



Assolutamente. Impensabile vederlo giocare a centrocampo; sarebbe sprecatissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Comunque Calha e Musacchio fortissimi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Gustavo Gomez terzino è la cosa più bella che abbia mai visto!


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio è proprio paletta eh


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Calha e Musacchio fortissimi



Migliori in campo loro due e Kessie... STRANO


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Calha e Musacchio fortissimi



A me ha impressionato Kessie...chissà al 100% cosa potrà fare! Calha intelligentissimo


----------



## raffaele1968 (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Calha e Musacchio fortissimi



si Calha sta giocando veramente bene. il migliore fino adesso


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Odio tutti tranne Musacchio e Kessiè.. devo calmarmi


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me ha impressionato Kessie...chissà al 100% cosa potrà fare! Calha intelligentissimo



Kessiè è mostruoso, poi calcolando la stazza non oso pensare a come starà ad ottobre


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone....


----------



## Raryof (18 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone da cesso vero qui.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia un attaccante che tira il pallone addosso al portiere.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Che tristezza Cutrone.


----------



## de sica (18 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia cutrone..


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Impensabile vederlo giocare a centrocampo; sarebbe sprecatissimo.



Ma qui c'è gente che continua a dire che può fare la mezz'ala


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

*Milan - Dortmund 1-3 FINALE.*


----------



## raffaele1968 (18 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Migliori in campo loro due e Kessie... STRANO



si direi di si, migliori cahla, musacchio e kessie. per il resto i soliti paracarri


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone si è cag... addosso
Gran personalità


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Emre Mor è davvero un bel talento.


----------



## mrsmit (18 Luglio 2017)

Chi ha fatto lo smarcante per cutrone?


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Vabbè, che dire di questa partita? I nuovi acquisti sono stati i migliori in campo: prova lampante di come la società abbia acquistato bene e di come la rosa precedente facesse pena.

Per il resto, non vedo l'ora di vedere tutta la squadra titolare per cominciare a tirare le somme.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Chi ha fatto lo smarcante per cutrone?



Gabbia


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2017)

Troppi errori, i primi due gol lasciamo perdere papera più rigore del solito Paletta, Cutrone se mangiato un gol e mezzo, anche sono solo amichevoli vorrie vincerle tutte ma non fa niente era pieno zeppo di riserve, mi è piaciuto tantissimo Kessie.

I migliori sono i nuovi chissà come mai .


----------



## JohnShepard (18 Luglio 2017)

Non mi piace per nulla questo 4-3-3 bloccato e scolastico. Gli esterni di attacco sono troppo bassi e non accennano il minimo pressing, in uscita loro sempre liberi di impostare. Montella cominciati a dare una svegliata


----------



## Mika (18 Luglio 2017)

Io oltre a Calha, Musacchio e Kessie come migliori in campo metterei anche un bene per Rodriguez nel primo tempo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone si è mangiato un gol assurdo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

Franck Kessié è un giocatore mostruoso! Abbiamo davvero trovato il nuovo Essien (quello di Lione e Chelsea).


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Che schifo.
Bene Kessiè e Musacchio, benino i terzini.
Chala ha talento, ma sembra per ora troppo timido.
Il resto.. bah

Spero si passi a 3 dietro e si allarghi più il gioco sulle fasce, sono stanco di vedere sto stupidissimo tiki taka a metà campo tra gente che non riesce a passare la palla oltre i 5 metri..

Per fortuna siamo a luglio.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Molto soddisfatto dei nuovi, i vecchi nemmeno li considero.
Si è già vista una differenza abissale.
Montella boh... aspetto gli impegni ufficiali e i veri giocatori in campo.
Vedremo


----------



## danjr (18 Luglio 2017)

Kessie è mostruoso, gli alti giocatori gli rimbalzano addosso! 
Chalanoglou ha dei piedi davvero educato e una gran visione di gioco.
Musacchio davvero ottimo!


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Questa volta sono rimasto assolutamente soddisfatto dalla prestazione di *Calha *, migliore in campo dei nostri !
*Rodriguez *preciso e propositivo.
*Musacchio *l'ho visto poco (stavo lavoricchiando nel freattempo). Notevole il numero con il quale si è smarcato sulla fascia.
Anche *Kessie *l'ho visto poco, non mi pare si sia imposto fisicamente come nella partita precedente.
*Bacca *cerca un posto (in un'altra squadra si spera) e credo abbia fatto il primo goal del genere da quando è con noi.
*Bonavenutra *mi pare già sulla strada giusta, quando sulla sinistra c'erano lui, Calha e Rodriguez (Ed Antonelli) il Dortmund ha iniziato a scricchilare.
*Paletta *una sciagura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2017)

Ahahahahahah.. Repubblica.... "Non bastano i milioni del mercato, cade il Milan"


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Ovviamente tutti i nuovi tranne il Poli dell attacco molto bene , i vecchi sono da cassonetto dell umido.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah.. Repubblica.... "Non bastano i milioni del mercato, cade il Milan"



Ridicoli.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Che schifo sti giornalisti gobbi rosiconi che già criticano la squadra.. *ce ne erano 3 in campo oggi*, maledetti gobbi


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Luglio 2017)

Senza Donnarumma, Suso, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Biglia, Conti e Silva. Già questo fa capire la squadra che avevamo. Più che soddisfatto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Il primo tempo non lo commento perchè è stato indecente, ma di quelli in campo probabilmente ne giocheranno 3. Si stanno allenando da 4 giorni e hanno un volo per la Cina sulle spalle, sinceramente non commento la forma fisica.

Per il resto il secondo tempo totalmente un'altra squadra. Molto bene Musacchio, ha cambiato lui il volto alla squadra, uno che li dietro sappia toccare palla è troppo importante, fortuna che c'è uno niente male con il numero 19 in volo per la Cina . Bene anche in marcatura, per ora mi è piaciuto molto. Kessiè il migliore dei nostri, ha giocato tutti i 90 minuti perchè si vede che atleticamente è quello messo meglio, una vera forza della natura. Ha sbagliato qualche appoggio ma ripeto aveva compiti di regia che non gli spetteranno durante il campionato, non è quello che solitamente deve fare. Benino Rodriguez anche se ha giocato in una squadra di scappati di casa, e Calhanoglu che mi sembra stia prendendo confidenza con la forma fisica. Appena smette di pensare al fiato corto vedrete come li mette in porta.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah.. Repubblica.... "Non bastano i milioni del mercato, cade il Milan"



Questi hanno davvero paura


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah.. Repubblica.... "Non bastano i milioni del mercato, cade il Milan"


Qualcuno gli dica che abbiamo giocato con 3 titolari per favore....


----------



## Pit96 (18 Luglio 2017)

Soddisfatto del secondo tempo. Kessie fisicamente è un mostro anche se ha fatto qualche errorino di troppo. Rodriguez non mi ha fatto una bellissima impressione, Musacchio invece molto bene. Calhanoglu benino così come Bonaventura. Gli altri non mi interessano molto, Cutrone avrebbe potuto fare 1 o 2 gol


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Soddisfatto del secondo tempo. Kessie fisicamente è un mostro anche se ha fatto qualche errorino di troppo. Rodriguez non mi ha fatto una bellissima impressione, Musacchio invece molto bene. Calhanoglu benino così come Bonaventura. Gli altri non mi interessano molto, Cutrone avrebbe potuto fare 1 o 2 gol



Rodriguez doveva tenere, in mezzo ai cessi, un fenomeno cone Dembele


----------



## Tobi (18 Luglio 2017)

Kessie devastante, ha contenuto da solo il centrocampo del Dortmund. Musacchio con Bonucci e Romagnoli va a formare una difesa fantastica, sperando si giochi a 3. Rodriguez un pò imballato all'inizio con un cliente difficile come Dembele ma poi è cresciuto tatticamente e tecnicamente. Calhanoglu si vede che ha qualità, tratta il pallone da vero trequartista. Borini umile riserva. I vecchi sono il solito schifo che spero di vedere raramente in campo. Zapata,Paletta,Jose Mauri,Abate,Bacca,Niang scandalosi come gia sapevamo... menomale che abbiamo ribaltato la squadra con 11 giocatori + altri 2 che devono arrivare altrimenti quest'anno boicottavo davvero tutto


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Cmq bene per lunghi tratti Kessie, bene Musacchio, benino Chala anche se timido, male Borini, Rodriguez da 6 e bene Jack (da 6 anche lui) considerando la lunga attesa. Gli altri non li considero...


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

allora più o meno ciò che già si sapeva: storari inadeguato, abate scarso, paletta sciagurato, zapata stranamente l'ho visto bene, rodriguez in crescita è sulla buona strada, musacchio giocatore vero di classe, antonelli vorrei ma non posso..limitato, bonaventura anche lui in crescita, mauri ci mette tanto impegno ma fa quasi sempre la scelta sbagliata al momento sbagliato, kessie a parte un paio di palle perse in uscita per me uno dei migliori roccioso e intraprendente, sosa il solito lentone, borini scandaloso acquisto no sense, niang idem non c'è più nè con la testa nè con i piedi, chalanoglu ottimo ma deve fare il trequartista è quello il suo ruolo ne mezzala ne esterno, bacca gol molto bello si è impegnato tanto anche se mostra i soliti limiti si fa anticipare quasi sempre e non sa giocare con i compagni, ma come realizzatore al momento è l'unico attaccante che abbiamo. cutrone sente la pressione, ma mi pare anche normale.


----------



## Victorss (18 Luglio 2017)

Su Musacchio io è da quando l abbiamo preso che vi dico, se non si rompe questo è un Top a livello europeo.
Chi pensa che sia solamente un buon difensore si ricrederá presto.


----------



## Lambro (18 Luglio 2017)

ribadisco che a jack andrebbe insegnato di passarla piu' spesso invece di intestardirsi sul doppio passo, perde troppi tempi di gioco così facendo, è troppo veneziano per i miei gusti (seppure nettamente tra i piu' forti in rosa che abbiamo).

tatticamente non abbiamo un'anima chiara ma voglio aspettare di avere la rosa al completo per giudicare, non amo il 433 se non hai ali devastanti, lo odio con tutto il cuore.
dai tempi di lippi con ravanelli e delpiero che ho sempre visto il 433 come uno schema che non ti permette di difendere bene e non ti permette di attaccare bene se non hai gente fenomenale in stato di iperpotenza fisica e tecnica.
mi fa arrabbiare tantisismo bonaventura perchè col suo traccheggiare è capacissimo di creare superiorita' numerica e di far arretrare tutta la difesa avversaria, se avesse in carriera guadagnato 1 tempo di gioco parleremmo di un campione e non solo di un ottimo calciatore.
kessie è stato per ora l'acquisto piu' devastante.
montella continua non eccitarmi cmq, spero che con l'arrivo di leo ci sia un forte cambio tattico tale da cambiare qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Su Musacchio io è da quando l abbiamo preso che vi dico, se non si rompe questo è un Top a livello europeo.
> Chi pensa che sia solamente un buon difensore si ricrederá presto.



Ma si sapeva! La linea Musacchio-Bonucci- Romagnoli è il meglio a livello europeo, sfido chiunque a trovare un pacchetto arretrato potenzialmente più forte.


----------



## King of the North (18 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Calha e Musacchio fortissimi



Purtroppo non ho avuto modo di vedere la partita ma leggo molti commenti positivi su Musacchio. Secondo voi in una difesa a 4 sarebbe Romagnoli ad accomodarsi in panchina?


----------



## Sotiris (18 Luglio 2017)

Salvo un grandissimo Kessie.


----------



## Tell93 (18 Luglio 2017)

A me ha impressionato in quei 3 minuti Gabbia, quei giocatori che ti colpiscono


----------



## Il Genio (18 Luglio 2017)

Non ho visto la partita, per mia 'fortuna' sono in ufficio. 
Di contro ho avuto la 'sfortuna' di leggere i commenti. 
Credo che un tossico in crisi d'astinenza sia meno delirante di chi ha il coraggio di commentare negativamente questa partita. 
Tutti scarsi, tutti inguardabili, un allenatore da serie C e giocatori che dopo 4 giorni di preparazione non riescono a fare cose banali, che seghe.
Fate una bella cosa, andate a vedere e tifare l'Inter e fatevi un abbonamento al tuttosport. 
E non dimenticate di aggiungere ruiu agli amici di Facebook, di Twitter e Instagram 
Vergognatevi


----------



## Victorss (18 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ma si sapeva! La linea Musacchio-Bonucci- Romagnoli è il meglio a livello europeo, sfido chiunque a trovare un pacchetto arretrato potenzialmente più forte.


Mah insomma io è da un mese che sento dire che Musacchio non è niente di che e mi viene il nervoso.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Luglio 2017)

Sconfitta prevista e preventivabile, il BVB è molto più avanti nella preparazione ed inoltre schierava quasi tutti i titolari.

Il Milan di contro ha giocato col 3° portiere, con parecchi catorci che sono in lista d'attesa per la cessione e con alcuni giocatori che saranno riserve.

Sinceramente non capisco cosa ci si attendeva da Niang, Mauri, Paletta, Storari, Bacca, Zapata e Borini. 

Criticare e scaldarsi per una amichevole persa col miglior Borussia giocando con la squadra dell'anno scorso mi pare davvero esagerato.

Queste partite servono per vedere come si inseriscono i nuovi e vedere come hanno giocato Kessié, Hakan, Musacchio e Rodriguez, mi conforta tantissimo.


----------



## Schism75 (18 Luglio 2017)

A livello di equilibrio tattico come è stata la partita? Le solite praterie che mostravamo lo scorso anno? Ho letto che uno dei goal lo abbiamo preso da contropiede su nostro calcio d'angolo. E' così?


----------



## Schism75 (18 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> A me ha impressionato in quei 3 minuti Gabbia, quei giocatori che ti colpiscono



a FM2017 diventa molto forte


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> A livello di equilibrio tattico come è stata la partita? Le solite praterie che mostravamo lo scorso anno? Ho letto che uno dei goal lo abbiamo preso da contropiede su nostro calcio d'angolo. E' così?



Si ma nemmeno quello conta, in quel momento in campo avevamo praticamente tutti i nuovi. In pratica non sapevano come posizionarsi sulla battuta dell'angolo di Calhanoglu perchè magari l'allenatore ancora non ha avuto il tempo di farglielo vedere, e dire tu devi stare qua, tu qua e così via. E' una cosa che si fixa in veramente 15 giorni.


----------



## Tell93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> a FM2017 diventa molto forte



FM ci prende sempre


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2017)

Ho visto uno spezzone solo... ma sosa ha giocato poi? Niang l'ha fatta tutta?


----------



## Compix83 (18 Luglio 2017)

KESSIE. Un predestinato: potente, sicuro e tatticamente intelligente. Quello di playmaker non è il suo ruolo e a tratti si è visto.

MUSACCHIO. Un concentrato di classe e personalità. Finalmente un difensore coi piedi più che buoni.

RODRIGUEZ. È andato in difficoltà solo mezza volta contro un certo Dembelé, che ne ha limitato la fase di spinta sulla sinistra (problema che non ha avuto il modesto ANTONELLI nel secondo tempo). Ottimo il suo cross per un imbarazzante NIANG.

CHALANOGLU. Rispetto alla partita precedente ha partecipato molto di più al gioco. Più in forma anche atleticamente, quando tocca palla fa sempre la cosa giusta, ma il mediocre ANTONELLI gli ha negato per due volte la gioia dell'assist. Deve giocare sulla trequarti, è sprecato sia come interno che come come ala. Altro che duttile.

BORINI. Feticcio di Mirabelli, non ha le qualità per fare l'ala. Magari come seconda punta ci farà ricredere, ma dubito.

Buona prestazione di BACCA, SOSA, ABATE, BONAVENTURA e ZAPATA.

Male MAURI, PALETTA, STORARI, ANTONELLI, BORINI, NIANG, GOMEZ e CUTRONE.

Da rivedere ZANELLATO e GABBIA.


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Luglio 2017)

Io suggerirei di andarci cauti con critiche e commenti perchè siamo veramente all'inizio e poi mancavano tanti titolari, a partire dal portiere. Qui sotto alcuni spunti di riflessione...

*Kessie* mi ha sorpreso positivamente per la potenza fisica e lo spirito da guerriero.

*Bacca* lo terrei sicuramente in panchina se non dovessimo prendere Kalinic. Alla fine se iniziamo a mettere palle nell'area avversaria questo fa gol a grappoli.

*Jose Mauri* credo sia il miglior centrocampista (insieme a Bonaventura) dei ''vecchi'' che ci ritroviamo in rosa 

*Paletta* ha subito una preoccupante involuzione dopo la finale di supercoppa italiana.

*Montella* deve dare un'impronta tattica ben precisa a questo Milan e deve farlo in tempo. Premesso che lo stimo tantissimo.

*Borini* non è un attaccante ed al massimo può sostituire Conti o Rodriguez a partita in corso


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Luglio 2017)

Peccato per la sconfitta, ma non ho visto un cattivo Milan. Due gol presi per errori individuali ed il terzo dopo un calcio d'angolo gestito molto male (errore che commettevamo spesso anche nella scorsa stagione: sui corner vanno in troppi dei nostri nell'area avversaria).

Bel gol di Bacca, ottimo Kessié, molto bene Musacchio ed un pochino imballato Rodriguez (ma nei cross già si intravede la sua qualità),benino pure Calhanoglu, che è evidentemente indietro a livello fisico.
Sui vecchi stendiamo un velo pietoso...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Luglio 2017)

Dai dico la mia..
ho letto che eravamo quelli dell'anno scorso nel primo tempo.. 
però sinceramente già con quei nuovi acquisti ho visto la differenza non da poco 
cioè solitamente non pressati dopo 4 passaggi qualcuno sbagliava XD 
in questa partita non è successo.. solo inesperienza(Kessie non è un regista) e la pressione del Dortmund ha causato la perdita della palla.. ma nel giocarla siamo migliorati rispetto l'anno scorso.. poi ovviamente la davanti avevamo il Monster Trio * nel senso negativo
(Niang -Baccala - Borini) per fortuna incredibile storia del Colombiano 1 tiro 1 Goal continua... con tanto di stramberia 
cioè mi pare di rivedere autogoal in campionato nel 1 tiro di Bacca haha un misto tra fortuna e tecnica mediocre.
Nel Secondo tempo un po meglio.. ma siamo in Luglio con 4 giorni di allenamento mentre i Tedeschi nel 1 tempo urlavano siamo + avanti di voi.. senza contare che erano i titolari, si conoscono e tecnicamente sono ottimi.. 
infatti sono una delle squadre + belle da vedere se vuoi la tecnica in una squadra.. 
unica cosa negativa è il goal preso in contropiede in un calcio d'angolo.. ma in serie A non ci saranno scemenze simili. 

passo alle valutazioni:
Storari: 3,5 ve l'ho detto non è + il Storari di una volta.. e non perché siamo in Luglio ma proprio non ce +
(quindi dobbiamo pregare che il 99 le giochi tutte ma tutte.. xkè non credo che sua fratello sia tanto meglio) 
Musacchio: 7 capisco xkè Montella l'ha sempre richiesto.. rappresenta il difensore dai piedi buoni.. poi mi sembra sicuro dei suoi mezzi..
Zapata: 6 questa volta non fa danni.. 
Paletta: 4,5 non si fanno questi errori con la sua esperienza.. metto un + 0,5 perché ho il dubbio che l'abbia fatto apposta per danneggiarci
Abate : 5 l'ho notato solo per la mancanza di occhiali.. ma rischia la vista se prende una pallonata? 
RR: 6,5 deve calibrare anche lui perché è bello grosso pure lui.. però che piedi ! 
Antonelli: 5 sempre bravo nell'inserirsi in attacco ma solitamente non sbaglia quei goal.. metto un -0,5 perché non perde quella brutta abitudine di farli crossare sempre e comunque !
Bonaventura: 6,5 non sta ancora bene fisicamente ma rimane sempre un giocatore con una tecnica 
J.Mauri: 5,5 tanto corsa e tanti falli oggi era spaesato.. ma ci sta visto il periodo 
mortolivo: s.v. vattene sei già rotto 
Kessie: 7,5 è proprio un Gattuso  queste dicerie mi rimarranno impresse per sempre.. sempre detto ma leggendo i vostri commenti state aprendo gli occhi.. ve lo ripeto 2-3 partite da trequartista alla Nainggolan glieli farei fare volentieri.. strapotere fisico.. tecnico e esperienza nelle giocato malgrado abbia solo 20 anni! solo 2 passaggi sbagliati 
Hakan: 7 non sarà in piena forma ma che piedino.. questo deve giocare trequartista tutta la vita 
Sosa: non so che dire non lo notato ma sulla fiducia metto 5 
Zanellato: 6 ha personalità però ha giocato poco... 
Bacca: 6,5 solo per il goal e quei 5 minuti di volontà.. poi scompare come al solito.. ora cerca di andartene XD 
Niang: 4,5 tanta corsa.. ma per cosa? per fare fallo? 
Borini: 5 ahimè i gattuso li davanti non servono.. tanto corsa ma a parte una finta di tiro poco altro.. +0,5 perché poteva fare goal ma oramai sono secoli che li fa a fatica 
Cultrone: 5 è un giovane ha l'occasione di segnare questa volta fallisce 

Montella 6: deve mettere solo la condizione fisica.. 
i voti negativi/giudizi a Luglio ? semmai + in la e le tattiche non le provi con le riserve/giocatori in vendita


----------



## malos (18 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah.. Repubblica.... "Non bastano i milioni del mercato, cade il Milan"



Imbarazzante. 

Non ho visto la partita ma lo stesso dico che è troppo presto per trarre qualsiasi conclusione, hanno bisogno tutti di lavorare e conoscersi.


----------



## Tobi (18 Luglio 2017)

comunque stadio vuoto, come mai?


----------



## neversayconte (18 Luglio 2017)

speravo fossimo già al livello del borussia, c'è da lavorare e da comprare.


----------



## Tobi (18 Luglio 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> speravo fossimo già al livello del borussia, c'è da lavorare e da comprare.



hai giocato con i bidoni dell'anno scorso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> speravo fossimo già al livello del borussia, c'è da lavorare e da comprare.



Hai visto la formazione? Dei nuovi potenziali titolari c'erano solo Rodriguez e Kessiè nel primo tempo, con Calhanoglu e Musacchio entrati nel secondo tempo. Borini non lo conto perchè non sarà un titolare. Giocavamo con Niang, Zapata, Paletta, Storari, Abate, Mauri e altri cessi con Bonaventura che viene da un infortunio lunghissimo.


----------



## ralf (18 Luglio 2017)

Finita di vedere ora, continuo a non capire l'acquisto di Borini, boh. Mi sono piaciuti invece sia Kessie che Musacchio.

Musacchio - Molto bene, sia in fase difensiva che d'impostazione, curioso di vederlo in una linea a 3.
Kessie - Bene, fisicamente è un toro, e secondo me non è neanche al massimo della condizione.

P.S. Ma quanto sono belli i cori dei cinesi .


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Luglio 2017)

Visto l'11 sceso in campo aver perso 3-1 si potrebbe definire un miracolo sportivo. Lasciamo parlare chi vuole criticarci e non aspetta che un nostro passo falso per farlo, le partite da vincere sono altre, non delle amichevoli inutili.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Finita di vedere ora, continuo a non capire l'acquisto di Borini, boh. Mi sono piaciuti invece sia Kessie che Musacchio.
> 
> Musacchio - Molto bene, sia in fase difensiva che d'impostazione, curioso di vederlo in una linea a 3.
> Kessie - Bene, fisicamente è un toro, e secondo me non è neanche al massimo della condizione.
> ...



Si ma lo stadio era praticamente mezzo vuoto. Veramente una figura imbarazzante da parte di chi organizza questi eventi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Luglio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si ma lo stadio era praticamente mezzo vuoto. Veramente una figura imbarazzante da parte di chi organizza questi eventi.



C'è da dire che era infrasettimanale e pioveva


----------

